# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange CA, MAR.14th



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2021)

Theme: Bikes with Car Names: 
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA MARCH14th, 2021
Not a "Gathering", just going for a ride.
Wear a mask please, and keep safe distance from others.
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop... Patios are still OPEN in Orange!:eek:
When: Sunday MAR.14th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
we did this Sept.9th,2016 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-bike-ride-oc-ca-oct-9th.97416/#post-627192







*Theme: Ride your bike named after a car - Here are some ideas
Cadillac
Packard
Corvette
skylark
jaguar
Hudson
Rambler
mercury
Century
Lincoln
Zephyr
Phantom*
copied from @Eric 's post 5 1/2 years ago....
Don't Forget Roadmaster!
Love the Clippers Scott @rustjunkie posted:






There's a Bunch more, let's see 'em!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 21, 2021)

Kinda named after a French explorer, but then, so was the car.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 21, 2021)

...


----------



## SoBayRon (Feb 22, 2021)

Don’t forget the Triumph Spitfire!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2021)

Reminder!!!
Roll your clocks ahead 1 hour before bed-time Saturday night.
Meet at 10 AM Daylight Savings Time; 03/14/2021


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2021)

Roll your clocks and bring out the Roadmasters...






pic of & tag @Just Jeff 
to the Circle in Orange;
Let's Ride!


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 13, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Roll your clocks and bring out the Roadmasters...
> View attachment 1372242
> View attachment 1372244
> pic of & tag @Just Jeff
> ...


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> View attachment 1372251



Long ride from Michigan but even Schwinn Roadmaster's are welcome, see ya there!


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 13, 2021)

mrg said:


> Long ride from Michigan but even Schwinn Roadmaster's are welcome, see ya there!



Man that would be great.  Maybe someday.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for coming out to ride!
Great time as usual; didn't take many pics though.
Marty @cyclingday and Frank @cyclonecoaster.com 
got some great ones....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice gathering of enthusiasts today.




We stopped for a photo with the Ficus Macrophylla/ Moreton Bay Fig.
Said to have been planted in 1875.



This big native Sycamore seemed worthy of a shot as well.



This nice neighbor took an interest in our interest, so she brought out a photo of her with her children and Western Flyer, taken in 1971.



You can see, that the mighty Sycamore was still pretty good sized even back then.



She mentioned her love of old bikes, and asked if we’d like to see her old Model A pickup truck.



So, with that type of invite, of course we were off to see her neat old truck.



And what a beauty it was!
You meet the nicest people when out riding the classics.


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 14, 2021)

It was interesting to get the history of the tree from the owner.  She was an amazing lady and a great ride today.


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks like a great turn out. And a great day for a ride! Thanks for posting.


----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2021)

Brought a couple of Spitfires ( 55 & 77 ) on a cool day for a ride around Orange.


----------

